# Reckles open carry



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I stopped at the gas station this morning. While inside I see another customer in the store with a pistol. It is in a soft holster hanging from his pocket flopping around as he walked. There was no retention strap on his holster. The guy was chatting with the clerk like they knew each other. The store also has a on firearms or weapons sign. I only go to this store for the no ethanol gas for my 4 wheeler. I don't want to make this a debate about the no weapons sign But the negligence of the gun owner to secure his weapon. I did not say anything to him as at the time I was on the clock and in the company of people I work with.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maybe he's new to it altogether. The world of carry options was completely hidden from me until I really started taking an interest. My first holster was an Uncle Mike's.

Whether he knew, or not, there will always be some who just don't use common sense. We'd like to avoid them, but they are everywhere.


----------

